# Spray sugar water on my buds



## too trick (Oct 23, 2007)

i was told to spray sugar water on my buds when buding its my first time


----------



## gardenandcats (Oct 23, 2007)

Not a good idea. What was the purpose of doing this?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 23, 2007)

So someone is messing with you apparently as this will cause them to rot and draw bugs.You can add molasses to your water when watering in soil or add something like sweet or suagr daddy or sweet leaf to aero or hydro grows.They all have the carbs that plants use to make thc and resin.


----------



## too trick (Oct 23, 2007)

i thought he was full of shit thanks for the info


----------



## thcheaven (Oct 23, 2007)

I've heard spraying sugar water on buds after curing, can make them look more crystaly. whiter. like making rock candy. what next? Are we going to have to like our buds b-4 buying???? WTF


----------



## uncleenzo (Oct 23, 2007)

has anyone tried adding honey or agave nectar to the water?
opinions?


----------



## Early (Oct 24, 2007)

Do not do it! If you want to know what smoking sugar tastes like, pack yourself a bowl of sugar, and proceed to smoke. After you're done coughing your ass off then decide weather or not you want to spray it on your weed.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 24, 2007)

too trick said:


> i was told to spray sugar water on my buds when buding its my first time


Pretty simple here tt. If you are growing indoors you want to provide an environment that is pretty similar (as close as you can get) to what mama nature provides outside. She does not spray sugar water, bumper bud (what ever the fuc\@k its called) or anything else except for water on her plants. General guideline, if she is budding, dont spray her anymore. If you feel like you must than only spray when the lights are off. Foliar feeding during budding can lead to bud rot problems if your humidity isnt in check (50% or less.)


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Oct 24, 2007)

you can feed it with sugar water 
but u shjould use molasses or sugar instead...
flush every other time u do it


----------



## edro (Nov 17, 2007)

Water with two tblsp molasses per gallon of plain water the last two weeks of flowering,people tell me this is good for the finished bud, I wouldn't know myself, but thats what I heard.


edro


----------



## edro (Nov 17, 2007)

DO NOT SPRAY SUGER WATER ON ANYTHING EVER

edro


----------



## gaungwanna (Dec 15, 2007)

I used suger water on a week old plant(indoors/small vented box with 3 23 watt cfl), it gave it a noticable growth boost but if you dont keep useing it the plant will look a littel strained but, but it healthy and grows fast, i think im shuld give it a littel bit of suger everyday and it will be strong.

I think it makes it easer for the plant to make suger of its own putting more energy into growth 

Dose this sound reasonable cuz im no expert?


----------



## stonegrove (Dec 16, 2007)

you dont want to do that, the skunk will be shit, people do it to make the skunk weigh more but its a shit smoke.


----------



## gaungwanna (Dec 16, 2007)

tru thanks


----------



## hydrochris (Dec 16, 2007)

my last crop of blueberry, I used mollasses the last 2 1/2 weeks of flowering, a month after selling out of that crop I still have buyers wanting more of that batch.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 16, 2007)

Spraying sugared water is a technique to rip people of.
It is done by mixing up a sugar syrup solution and spraying semi tumbled bud.(bud that has been professionally tumbled for trics and resin or silk screened etc.)

When the bud has been semi tumbled for trics and resin its obviously much less potent and weighs less and is noticabley unfurry and dry so they spray with this solution and when its dried of it looks like the bud is all sticky and crystaly and after a few days its ready to be sold as great bud on the street but in all reality its shit bud
Usually this kind of crap is what you buy on the streets if your unlucky and doesn't happen to often.

Bud thats been sprayed with ground glass particles is what you need to watch out for as that really sucks and can ruin your lungs over a period of time,big styley
The greatest reason to grow your own is that one i think


----------



## ShadowHawk (Jan 18, 2008)

watering with sugar or mollass in the last four weeks of flowering will make the buds swell up to 20%. thats the purpose of watering with sugar. the downside is that it attracts bugs and curious critter that you dont want in your grow op but if bugs arent a problem then i recommend it. i didnt have time to read all the post so this may be already posted. but good luck and happy token!


----------



## ShadowHawk (Jan 18, 2008)

also remember to leech your soil well before harvest so it does effect the smoke.


----------



## Blueberry2008 (Jan 18, 2008)

ShadowHawk said:


> also remember to leech your soil well before harvest so it does effect the smoke.


What do you mean by "leech your soil" ??


----------



## ShadowHawk (Jan 19, 2008)

Leaching or flushing your soil is getting rid of any built up nutrients in the soil. It is done by flushing the soil with a heavy dose of water and wait a few minutes to allow all of the salts and nutrient buildup to break down. Then add more water to chase out the firstdose. This step is important because in the last week or two of flowering the plant needs to use up the nutrients that is has stored up. These compounds that the plant has stored up make the smoke harsh and burn terrible. A few days after leaching you should notice the leave turning yellow because of nitrogen deficiency. So when you harvest, dry and cure your smoke will be smooth,taste good and your joints will burn great. If ya need any more tips on harvesting or dry/curing just let me know. peace and happy token 


Blueberry2008 said:


> What do you mean by "leech your soil" ??


----------



## HippieMan (Jan 19, 2008)

I think I had some bud once with sugar coated all over it. My dealer was like "Yo dude, this is the craziest shit ever, i've never seen anything like it." But she says that everytime, F her. The smoke was so fuckin harsh, and the high was complete shit.


----------



## Dodie (Jan 20, 2008)

Little sugar adds bout 20% to total bud weight when added in last two weeks of flowering


----------



## kilik2007 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm assuming this will greatly enhance the chance of critter problems if you're growing outdoors? Anyone tried it outdoors? And I mean watering with sugar water, not spraying (I know that will cause mold).


----------



## kilik2007 (Jan 21, 2008)

Okay it has become pretty obvious that SPRAYING sugar water is not good...but what about just watering with sugar water in the last two weeks? Yes no maybe?


----------



## ShadowHawk (Jan 21, 2008)

Jorge Cervantes, the dude who wrote the bible on growing weed says watering with sugar water will make the buds swell up 20% in the last four weeks of flowering. Suger is the "secret" ingredients in many bloom booster type fertilizers. So on this subject i'm gonna take his advice. Peace


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 23, 2009)

sugar water is a bad idea mollases on the other hand is a diffrent story...

havet tried molasses but i know ther sugar water is a load of shit all it is meant to do is increace weight and make it sticky... a cheap rip off trick done a few ways and thats more ways than it should be done.... 

my advise stay away from the sugar water. whoever told u that is full of crap or just in it for the money not the good smoke...

like i said id use mollases if i was going to....

Pot ash in the last month works good 2


----------



## returnofchuckufarley (Jan 30, 2009)

Dude thats racist .....


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 30, 2009)

we heard you the first time dude....

no its not really ive heard the phraze before 2.... meaning i doubt he made it up he wrote what everyone around him is calling it.....

it doesnt mean hes racist thats just the unlucky name given to the weed around his parts...... but yes i agree it is a very racist thing too call it... but sadly thats what people call some bud from where im from too.... 

at least hehad enough respect not to actualy write it down.... dont ya think....

at least thats how i took it anyway....

or are you just being an ass trying to get people kicked off for fun?????

so did u even read his post properly.... he said where he comes from people call it that
​


----------



## reality (Jan 31, 2009)

Whats up people...

Im doing a dwc small grow cab grow and I'm probably 14 + days from harvest. Im stopping by for some advice.
Ive been using GH basic FloraGrow/Micro/Bloom. Due to height concerns I end up using low amounts of micro and grow.
I actually cut out all the nitrogen 2-3wks ago. Since then I have added GH FloraNectar and continued with the Bloom. (FUCK I FORGOT MY QUESTION LOL).
I guess i was gonna ask how i should proceed with feeding from now on. I figure I can start flushing soon but i was thnking of adding another dose of Nectar and hygrozyme (and/or Flora), let the plants suck that up and then flush. I think i gotta take a look at the girls. Anyways is the nectar and hygrozyme make any sense?


thanks


----------



## Pistolwhip219 (Feb 1, 2009)

haha this thread made me laugh


----------



## pheonixfire1991 (Feb 12, 2009)

not a good idea man. i think thats a way of making the weed into "grit weed"

i wouldnt buy that shit off you.

and im basically a novice so...


----------



## Alan (May 7, 2009)

godspeedsuckah said:


> Pretty simple here tt. If you are growing indoors you want to provide an environment that is pretty similar (as close as you can get) to what mama nature provides outside. She does not spray sugar water, bumper bud (what ever the fuc\@k its called) or anything else except for water on her plants. General guideline, if she is budding, dont spray her anymore. If you feel like you must than only spray when the lights are off. Foliar feeding during budding can lead to bud rot problems if your humidity isnt in check (50% or less.)


 spray when lights are on so it will dry up...spraying water when lights are off cause most bud rot


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 7, 2009)

just cos plants use sugars (i.e.mollasses) does,nt mean you just put it on your bud when its nearly done. its like putting grass on your steak before cooking it cos "hey cows eat grass" right? NOOO. this sounds like the kinda shit i hear of novices but as i have learned the ways of growing over the years i have also learned to not listen to anyone who has,nt grown before. EXPERIENCE is the key.


----------



## g13toker (May 7, 2009)

seller's also use this throughout flowering to add extra weight and make there buds aparently look better..but if half the mass sellers around just left the bud to finish the cycle and then dry it properly it wouldnt be a problem  makes me laugh the prices people actually pay for total shit bud haha


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 8, 2009)

Dont spray sugar ...grow sugar


----------



## Gibbs (May 8, 2009)

i guess you heard it from someone who grows a lot of weed ha ha fat chance. only time i have seen that done is the big drug dealers spray sugar/water in a light mist to add weight to the bud. Some have even used fiberglass shavings to add weight. 

grow your sugar, leave the the real sugar for your coffee, u've got some reading to do


----------



## notool (May 8, 2009)

ok so is there any way of doing this with a hydro or bubbleponics system, feeding them not spraying them


----------



## mrshark (May 8, 2009)

i felt i should chime in on the issue. 
never spray your bud with anything after harvest.
as for molasses. i am a soil grower
i use half a bottle of it in 5 gallon of water with my nutes every time i feed.
i feed once a week and give them ro water with Every other Day besides that.
oh and i flush with molasses! i actually Add molasses to the flush water.
some claim this is wrong but ill explain.
you flusg out your grow to remove the Salts! salts are what make weed taste like Shit! molasses is not a sale it is the exact opposite of salt.
what it does however is provide a good source of salt free nutes to the grow right up until the Day of harvest!

i would venture to guess i give in total 5 bottles of molasses during flower.

some will say i am crazy but this is a 30 day image 

ill let you be the judge.

who knew Grandma was a stoner..


----------



## madradrox (May 8, 2009)

mrshark said:


> i felt i should chime in on the issue.
> never spray your bud with anything after harvest.
> as for molasses. i am a soil grower
> i use half a bottle of it in 5 gallon of water with my nutes every time i feed.
> ...


nice buds, although i prefer indica dominants.
I'd like to know more about this flushing with molasses in the water.


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 8, 2009)

The molasses can be used in hydro just not aero grows. When I use it and have used it over the years the mixture is 2 tablespoons of black strap moilasses per gallon of water. Do this once each res change or once a week basically as you should be changing your res at least once a week. I disolve it in a gallon of warm water and stir til it is disolved and the water is an even brown then add it to the res and mix again. Use blackstrap molasses such as Grandmas shown in the thread as it has no sulpher. Do not add plain sugar or brown sugar to your res it is not good. In soil I would give molasses no more then possibly twice a week as it will make an nvite to insects and can cause mold growth on your soil medium since your not chnaging the soil during the grow. The burst of carbohydrates helps the plants use thier nutrients better and promotes faster cell division and resin producrion ie thicker plants, heavier buds and more crystals. You can by refined products that are made from molasses for hydro such as Sweet, Sugar daddy, Sweet Leaf and carbo load all do about the same. To add wiegfht and heavy crystals and harden flowers good additives are like Humboldt County's gravity and fox farm bestie Bloomz and Cha-Ching


----------



## mrshark (May 8, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> The molasses can be used in hydro just not aero grows. When I use it and have used it over the years the mixture is 2 tablespoons of black strap moilasses per gallon of water. Do this once each res change or once a week basically as you should be changing your res at least once a week. I disolve it in a gallon of warm water and stir til it is disolved and the water is an even brown then add it to the res and mix again. Use blackstrap molasses such as Grandmas shown in the thread as it has no sulpher. Do not add plain sugar or brown sugar to your res it is not good. In soil I would give molasses no more then possibly twice a week as it will make an nvite to insects and can cause mold growth on your soil medium since your not chnaging the soil during the grow. The burst of carbohydrates helps the plants use thier nutrients better and promotes faster cell division and resin producrion ie thicker plants, heavier buds and more crystals. You can by refined products that are made from molasses for hydro such as Sweet, Sugar daddy, Sweet Leaf and carbo load all do about the same. To add wiegfht and heavy crystals and harden flowers good additives are like Humboldt County's gravity and fox farm bestie Bloomz and Cha-Ching



i was considering Gravity but it is sooo easy to screw up with it.
it can cause big issues if you over use it. they even warn you on the bottle less is better and it is expensive as all hell

molasses has just about no down side. i break a bottle in half and shake it with water and then add it to my watering.
i also have my feeder tubes just below soil surface so my soil always looks dry on top.
if you dig in 1/2 inch after water you hit moisture.
keeps the buggies down
also molasses makes the buds sticky and sweet.


----------



## mrshark (May 8, 2009)

molasses flush?
the idea came to me when i started understanding why the flush.
we flush to remove the salts from the nutes.
so for me i flush in soil so i am generally flushing for around 2 weeks.
i dont want to have my plants hurting during the last 2 weeks 2 weeks is a long time to just hammer them with Water.
yes there is residual nutrients in the soil but  i like the idea of keeping the sugar going as it provides something for the plants to convert without the salts. my plants rock till the day i pull them. when i cut them they are like fucking glue. i cant touch anything or i pick up crap on my hands.


----------



## Tuanis (May 8, 2009)

Weed comes in many flavors; sweet, citrus, hazy, tangy... You get the idea...
I think it's all just an old wives tale, the characteristics of the plant will only be enhanced by doing things properly.
Don't listen to this moroons... they are all probably just jealous of you and want to ruin your beloved crop, you shouldn't even be letting people know what you're doing unless you have a medical permit or something.
Just stick with what works, and remember just because somebody on this forum as well tells you something doesn't mean it's carved in stone.

But, what do I know...

good luck


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 8, 2009)

lol guess you know not a lot lol Do as you want he just asked for thoughts and opions and we gave some from expirence and research. if you d like to spray sugar water on your plants Tuanis go right ahead hope it umm turns out good for you.......psstr everone else don't do it they will die and mold.You can enhance all natural flavors and aroma and even modify it to an extent. Sweet comes in citrus and berry and the aroma from each is distinctive and comes through in the crop. The taste is enhanced as it ampl,ifies the plants resin production so it increases the amount of flavor and aroma. i have used both and like both but prefer the wild berry myself. But like he said dont listen to all of us non growers who know nothing and are just jealous sluts tryin to ruin your grows lol what a stroke comment didnt even offer any advise or thoughts from expirence.


----------



## mrshark (May 8, 2009)

Tuanis said:


> Weed comes in many flavors; sweet, citrus, hazy, tangy... You get the idea...
> I think it's all just an old wives tale, the characteristics of the plant will only be enhanced by doing things properly.
> Don't listen to this moroons... they are all probably just jealous of you and want to ruin your beloved crop, you shouldn't even be letting people know what you're doing unless you have a medical permit or something.
> Just stick with what works, and remember just because somebody on this forum as well tells you something doesn't mean it's carved in stone.
> ...




what is just an old wives tale???



are you insinuating that we would lie to the man because we are jealous??? please tell us all what we are jealous of??
i have not even seen the mans grow


----------



## Tuanis (May 8, 2009)

It sounds as if I'm referring to the people on this thread as moroons... Sorry, I was referring to the people advicing about sugar water.
The molasses issue I never heard before, more info please...

Thanks


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 8, 2009)

Glad you clarified as your were about to not make friends lol.. The molasses adds carbs that plants use to make more resin and use nutrients beter and thicker stalks and root balls which gives more yield the more resin the heavier the buds


----------



## Tuanis (May 8, 2009)

Sorry, my english is limited by the fact that I assisted high school in the states and did junior and senior years only, then came back to Costa Rica. I'm not american and english is a second language to me. Will try to put more attention to my writing skills, as it's not my intention to hurt or minimize nobody in here. I'll be the first one to say I don't know shit about this, and am only learning.

The molasses thing sounds awesome, and just so you know, they use molasses here in Costa to add a little more grip to gravel roads, so it's cheap... They literally throw it on the ground to make the roads less dusty, hahaha...

Such is our world...

Love, tuanis.


----------



## notool (May 8, 2009)

Hey thanks for the great tips everyone sounds like somthing worth trying


----------



## Jester88 (May 9, 2009)

yeah i dont really advocate mollases either in my views its still sugar water.. i mentioned it because theres a few ppl on this forumm that seem to love the stuff.. 

i think oth are just ways of doing the same thing making your buds weigh more with sugars.. in my oppinion its a cheap trick used by nob heads (not mollases tho although i dont agree or believe half the things im refering to sugar water) but yeah there ya go.

you could always shake a can of coke or fanta over your buds if thats what you wanted lol.. ppl do that too.. this is all GRIT weed ppl that do this actually do nothing to benifit anyone lol. 

just thought i should clarify that sorry.


----------



## Tuanis (May 9, 2009)

I guess you could call that one FANTA HAZE or something... LOL


----------



## Jester88 (May 9, 2009)

or a waste of money lol. im not shitting you ppl do it.

the dummies guide to associating with rip off merchants

1: give the grit weed back
2: flatten hand
3: swing in backwards motion hard and fast, making sure to make contact with there face
4: find some good buds 
or if you know you cant get anything else simply skip step 1...

also dont do this if your some skinny little dweeb.. youll most likely get your ass whooped lol


----------



## mrshark (May 9, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> yeah i dont really advocate mollases either in my views its still sugar water.. i mentioned it because theres a few ppl on this forumm that seem to love the stuff..
> 
> i think oth are just ways of doing the same thing making your buds weigh more with sugars.. in my oppinion its a cheap trick used by nob heads (not mollases tho although i dont agree or believe half the things im refering to sugar water) but yeah there ya go.
> 
> ...



here is th e thing tho
it is proven fact that complex sugars are what a plant needs. plants use sugars by utilizing root uptake this is hardly cheating.
the sugars in molasses are a nutrient just as any other nutrient.
if it were not the plant would not bother with it.
the fact that it helps the plant produce bigger buds is a bonus and the overall goal here.
is it cheating??
i think not the buds are not only bigger but completely thc laden.
my buds are not sticky with sugar but they are STICKY with Resin

i suspect you use sugars in your grow and do not even know you are doing it.
most nutes contain them in one form or another.
i choose to do it because i notice my plants love the stuff.


----------



## janavere (Aug 27, 2009)

I have seen the results of sugar water on plants- half dead looking is the result. No good reason for it and spraying sugar on curing buds to make them look more crystalline is just unethical and dangerous to people's health. When sugar hits the blood stream from fired inhalation it can cause people who have sugar problems to have very negative reactions. Diabetics, hypoglycemics and folks with addiction problems will be so bummed when they think they are smoking herbs and instead are smoking sugar. Big tobacco does this to make it more addictive. So Lame. Just do the right thing and grow good stuff with consistency and you will be well respected over the long haul and known for growing the kind....


----------



## DaveyDoom (Aug 27, 2009)

Early said:


> Do not do it! If you want to know what smoking sugar tastes like, pack yourself a bowl of sugar, and proceed to smoke. After you're done coughing your ass off then decide weather or not you want to spray it on your weed.


Unknown Hinson rocks


----------



## teebeekahuna (Aug 28, 2009)

not a good idea. sugar water will draw all kinds of bad flying insects to your plant. bad bad idea... 3 ounces of molasses in a gallon of water. 1/2 gallon per outside plant. yuo will be amazed at the new growth and yuor plants will start to smell real skunky. good luck!


----------



## othehustla (Aug 31, 2009)

i used molasses on my plant and it swoll my buds right on up noticible in just 2 days ..2tblspns to every 1 gallon


----------



## stareyez (Aug 31, 2009)

ShadowHawk said:


> Jorge Cervantes, the dude who wrote the bible on growing weed says watering with sugar water will make the buds swell up 20% in the last four weeks of flowering. Suger is the "secret" ingredients in many bloom booster type fertilizers. So on this subject i'm gonna take his advice. Peace


I thought Jorge said to use molasses as a type of sugar, not use straight sugar. I'm not trying to call you out or anything just curious. I am using a molasses extreme organic blend made for growing, they seem to like it.


----------



## jessie.diamond (Apr 19, 2010)

ShadowHawk said:


> Jorge Cervantes, the dude who wrote the bible on growing weed says watering with sugar water will make the buds swell up 20% in the last four weeks of flowering. Suger is the "secret" ingredients in many bloom booster type fertilizers. So on this subject i'm gonna take his advice. Peace


I tend to go with the folks who've been studying mj for nearly their whole life, so I'll put in my vote for adding carbs in the last four weeks.

But not molasses. Why? Too many home growers haven't studied their tap water reports. My tap water is well over 200ppm, and that 200ppm is composed of quite a bit of calcium -- enough to have caused me serious problems during my grow.

So . . . I'm not going to use molasses, when it's full of nutes. I'd rather let my "official" hydro solutions (GH products) provide the nutes in exactly the ratios I want . . . and add either a professional bud booster with a clear nutrient label, or plain raw sugar.

Sure, it has some trace nutes, too -- but molasses is way more stocked with various nutes than sugar. 

Conclusions. Sugar is safe and probably helpful. Cervantes is a pretty reliable source of info. And don't use molasses if you have plants that are nute-sensitive.

IMHO,

~jessie


----------



## Carribean Blue (Apr 19, 2010)

ok i havent read the whole thead but i have a auto blueberry and if i water with sugar water for the last four weeks it will increase by 20%


----------



## Carribean Blue (Apr 19, 2010)

*Nice *
i will be trying this in a week i will open a grow thread and see how this improves my plant.
 *Peace *


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 19, 2010)

it wont..................

this is a stupid idea and a good way to fuck your medacine up... all this does is make the buds weigh more because of the sugar.. another method is to water the plant with it towards the end of flower a good way is at the end to starve the plant for water and feed it the sugar water...

its a shitty trick as i said before and all it does is make the plant weigh more... its not benificial to it in any way really but i rip off to yourself and anyone else that smokes the medacine....

next youll be spraying them with a can of fizzy dring t give it that stickyness cos you cant grow the sticky icky...

my advice is fuck the sugar water and learn how to maximize your plants growrth.

peace out
j88


----------



## newb weed grower (Jul 16, 2010)

omg plz man help me i need to know what to do if it makes ur growthis fast 
ok i understand the process but when should i negin this also what is that weed anyhow i mean its identity u know
also if u did tell me the name u gave it i always name mine
its name is amber


----------



## MellowHaze (Jul 17, 2010)

Early said:


> Do not do it! If you want to know what smoking sugar tastes like, pack yourself a bowl of sugar, and proceed to smoke. After you're done coughing your ass off then decide weather or not you want to spray it on your weed.



haha this guy know his shit lol i would advice sprayin sugar water or honey on your weed not unless you want aload of shit weed lol

peace


----------



## MellowHaze (Jul 17, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> or a waste of money lol. im not shitting you ppl do it.
> 
> the dummies guide to associating with rip off merchants
> 
> ...



haha thats a good guided lol an yer not somethin that should be done if your a little pussy lol 

peace


----------



## RavenMochi (Jul 17, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> yeah i dont really advocate mollases either in my views its still sugar water.. i mentioned it because theres a few ppl on this forumm that seem to love the stuff..
> 
> i think oth are just ways of doing the same thing making your buds weigh more with sugars.. in my oppinion its a cheap trick used by nob heads (not mollases tho although i dont agree or believe half the things im refering to sugar water) but yeah there ya go.
> 
> ...


glucose, what plants make, your giving them a shot of it that they don't have to process, and this is supposed to be bs? molasses is alot better, but sugar will help, same thing with us and cannibalism, most people don't know or want to know, but when we eat other human our body doesn't have to do as much processing, so we get more energy with less "itus", same thing here, your giving it something it would normally have to process, thats not opinion dude, thats fact. Sorry.

As far as SPRAYING, yea, cheap trick, I've known cartel who used sprite, dr p of all fucking things, honey water, etc,. and you can always tell, though honestly I've personally only seen such cheap tricks used on swag weed, not anything with a name though....Done by only the most shady., I know blunt dealers that have more integrity than that...


----------



## cheechzilla (Jul 17, 2010)

You flush every other time smoke2live. That's preposterous.


----------



## RavenMochi (Jul 17, 2010)

does seem like you would be losing alot of nutrients that way the plant never even had a chance to think about absorbing...but if its worked 4 u...cool...


----------



## sensi8739 (Jul 19, 2010)

There are a few ways to look at (molasses) that is.

The main point of its use, in my opinion, is to help the beneficial organisms living within the growing medium break down more nutrients which the plant can then use.

So then, yes, if your grow has relied primarily on inorganic nutrients, and you have a rather sterile medium in comparison to someone using bat guano and kelp, then maybe molasses will provide little to no benefit.

However, if you are mainly focused on keeping a healthy bio medium throughout the grow, then yes, I feel blackstrap molasses can play a big part.

Just a couple cents to throw into the pile.


----------



## lerellion (Jul 19, 2010)

I just use Advanced Nutrients Bud Candy, has exactly the sugars your plant can use ( plus other goodies see there web page. 

My advice is if you are newto growing find a nutrient company and use ONLY there line, and as you learn more you can taylor your nut regime to your tases. We all grow dirferently and we all grow different strains, What works for my might not work for you. BUt remember if you go gung-HO and spray sugar water all over your buds ( you will be disapointed) 

* the reason molasses is better to use than table sugar is molasses is NOt as refined so you get more benificial sugers (as well as other usable minareals). In addition the molasses is easier for the plant to change to glucose, using regular suger ( your plant CAN convert to glucose) the plant must use additional energy to convert regular sugar to glucose, compared to changing Molasses to glucose) so it is not very energy eficient to use sugar. Use black Strap molasses


----------

